# Distortions Unlimited Mask



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Just got this mask from Distortions Unlimited on ebay for $5 including shipping, what a deal.








Does anyone else have a mask from Distortions Unlimited like this? How are they? Thanks.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

nice grab


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

wow, thats a good score.


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

What a great price for this mask. Love it!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Regardless of whether you can wear it, it looks like a great prop head!


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

I just got it, it is in perfect condition, with tags. Well worth $5.


----------

